# Olives



## LeeLee (Jan 25, 2013)

I have a hankering for olives stuffed with pickled garlic.  Antisocial, but I do live alone!  I can live with the calorie count... but what are they like for carbs?


----------



## Dory (Jan 25, 2013)

olives are WONDERFUL! as they taste good and have no carbs....:

http://www.ehow.co.uk/list_6511272_vegetables-carbs_.html

(although calories wise they scare me to death, given the amount i could munch my way through in one sitting)

(although other sites say they have minimal amounts of carbs)


----------



## LeeLee (Jan 25, 2013)

Tesco fresh olives/garlic = 2 syns per 25g.  I'm doing my shopping tomorrow, and a pack might spontaneously jump into my trolley... and it would be rude not to pay!


----------



## Dory (Jan 25, 2013)

i actually had this issue with my consultant as the book says 2 syns for 8 olives, but if you use the online syn calculator it doesn't give that value.

consultant's reponse?  'use the jarred olives that the online calculator refers to' 

  but fresh olives are so much nicer!!!!

enjoy


----------



## LeeLee (Jan 25, 2013)

The syn value I gave was what was online today for the fresh ones.  You probably get more per syn if you go for those packed in brine, but I also prefer the chilled ones.  Having planned my day today, I'm only on 4 syns... so will indulge tomorrow without guilt!


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 30, 2013)

I picked olives in cyprus for a week. Was ex !  Nice & warm & all you could eat


----------

